# Self-Discipline



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not a slob, but I do need to become a more disciplined individual. Self-discipline/self-control is a fruit of the Spirit, so is this the same type of discipline it takes to finish a task in a timely fashion? Is there a “natural” self-disciple and a “spiritual” self-discipline?

How do I become a more disciplined individual?


----------



## JM (Mar 14, 2009)

In my own life I’ve noticed that when I’m diligent in studying God’s word and consistent in practicing it I become more disciplined.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 14, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 14, 2009)

I am having the same problem and feel sooooo frustrated with myself. I'll be praying for you, for sure.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Nebrexan (Mar 14, 2009)

Jonathan, I deal a lot with this same issue. I haven't found the ultimate solution but have found it helpful at work when I have a task that I really don't want to do (for no good reason) to set a timer for five or ten minutes, work on the issue for only that long, then stop. I find that way I've made some progress and have demonstrated to myself that it wasn't so hard. Sometimes I find myself working past the timer going off because I have some momentum.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 14, 2009)

I have this problem, and I found that I must suppress my emotions to be successful. I seem to be an emotional worker meaning I must be feeling something to do it excellently, and if I am not feeling it, apathy sets in then mediocrity. The way I thwart this is by simply having a schedule of things to do in the day that I must accomplish no matter how I feel. When this is done and practiced, a certain rhythm is set, and it becomes like the Nike commercial, "Just do it". And this is the essence of discipline" Developing a second nature in completing quality work consistently and timely ("Just do it"). Sloth and sluggishness are usually the temptation of the flesh and the emotions. "The mind is willing but the flesh is weak". The key is to consistently crucify the flesh. The more you do it, the more disciplined you become, the less you do it the less disciplined you become.

e.g in 2006 I suffered from some bad allergies and stopped exercising. I blew up to 230 lbs. June 2007 I started going to the gym. I started with 3 days per week, and set a small goal of completing 6 weeks. When the 6 weeks were done, I opted for 3 months, then 6 months, then a year. Right now I am down to 204 and I opt for 4 times per week. How did I do it? The days when I felt like not going, I suppressed my emotions and went. From this a rhythm was developed and it became second nature. Now all I say is, "Just do it". Set small goals, develop a rhythm and it will take care of itself.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 14, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I'm not a slob, but I do need to become a more disciplined individual. Self-discipline/self-control is a fruit of the Spirit, so is this the same type of discipline it takes to finish a task in a timely fashion? Is there a “natural” self-disciple and a “spiritual” self-discipline?
> 
> How do I become a more disciplined individual?



I _am_ a slob by nature. So there. Hopefully a bit of one-upmanship to your woes will set a good baseline for my advice to you. 'Dem ol' habits die..well....um...never. So what I do is just push back. Try to ride the asymptote toward a more excellent and disciplined life. Perfection is impossible to achieve and easy to fall for. Practically speaking, when things get out of hand or need organized or whatever I find a small part of the project that I can complete. Such a victory gives me momentum to continue, like others have mentioned, or a foundation is established for beginning again on the task soon. Also, at the risk of sounding like a schmaltzy-reformed-know-at-all on the matter, remember your justification. Seriously, any Mr. Clean/Martha Stewart perfectionism was fulfilled in Christ. Yes, we are to bring order to our lives but like all good works by grace through faith. Most likely any improvement will be noticed by others over time more than yourself.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone! I’ve been doing some research on natural/spiritual self discipline. Let me know what you think.

Natural Self-Discipline: is the training of one’s self to behave in a certain manor. This is either a result of Spirit empowered self discipline, or can be learned by unregenerate individuals (e.g. Athletes, Soldiers etc.), but does not address the root problem.

Spiritual Self-Discipline: The Spirit of God enables the believer to mortify the root lust, meaning that the believer is now able to begin adapting his lifestyle to the standard set forth in the Word of God. 

In a nut shell, unbelievers discipline themselves without faith involved, but believers do. What thinkest thou?


----------

